# Spoons gone bananas



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Got on the water at 2200 17dec14 with PFF members WaRiely and XxReelFisherxX Thought its was going to be a good night due to the neap tide now behind us and the big pushes of water now flowing again, the wind was a low moderate as was the chop; :boxing:3MB is the name; bridge lights is the game:boxing:. During these conditions getting a good drift along the bridge is cake work allowing for optimum amount of casting and lure presentation:clapping:. Things started off slow:wheelchair: a bit of a head scratcher due to the fact that I was marking fish, soon enough though WaRiely starts getting blow ups on top water with no hookups, then XxReelFisherxX gets the first hook up of the night with a 8" twisty tail and the chaos begins:help:, first the fish runs into WaRiely's line and XxReelFisherxX begins to panic franticly:cursing: then to make things worse my line then gets tangled into the situation that is already a disaster:furious:, that's when XxReelFisherxX says "cut the lines" :no:hahahaha my first reaction is not to even bother with the any of the rod and reels at this point I grabbed XxReelFisherxX 's line and hand reeled in his fish:thumbup: that was nuts but a success none the less and a fat bull to boot:thumbsup:. Some time Goes on and then I hook up to a top slot red on a twisty tail ( don't know what it is but those little red fish they love my line, when I'm Bull hunting ) :yes: At this point WaRiely does something Magical:clover: he pulls out a 1oz spoon and starts working it like a jig:thumbsup: from there on out it was Bananas the fluttering action of the Spoon was killing it last night totally out fishing everything else Bar None:yes:. I cant remember the order of who caught what and when and what size but every light we had a hook up or a fish in the boat:w00t: Although I do remember WaRiely setting his NEW PERSONAL RECORD BULL AT 38 1/2"!!!! WELCOME ABOARD :smart: All together we caught 10 reds lost about 6:notworthy: and I even managed a fat white trout ( white trout happens when you throw a 8in twisty tail, strangest thing ) Overall Incredible night :clapping: We could have landed nearly twenty fish if our spoons where Upgraded with bigger hooks but that wasn't the end to this marathon a quick stop at Waffle house and off to Escambia we went found some specks and then I get called into work :thumbdown::cursing::hammer2::wallbash:hahahah well that's life got to love it, Good times with friends, making new friends, finding new strategies catch Bulls, and having our Rods Bent and drags Screaming ALL NIGHT LONG, tight lines yall Ill let my comrades fill you in on the details 

*stand by for pics*


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. Bring the hurt.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice job guys great report way to go


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The proof


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you set a new PFF record for emoticons in a single post!!! 

Nice fishes.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yep


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:confused1::confused1::confused1::confused1::help::help::help::help::stuart::stuart::stuart::stuart:

Havent figured out how to rotate pics sorry for the neck brakers hahahaha


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Little help


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tried but didn't work even after I rotated them. Sorry.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great report and awesome catches man wish I could have gone with yall. It's great when a lure change works like magic. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Another


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a shame you guys couldn't find any big ones. Maybe next time.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

It was a blast for sure! Don't hurry back too quickly, Sawyer. I want to make it out a couple more times. Haha


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> :confused1::confused1::confused1::confused1::help::help::help::help::stuart::stuart::stuart::stuart:
> 
> Havent figured out how to rotate pics sorry for the neck brakers hahahaha


You have to edit the picture and rotate before U put them up


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Tally For The Night: 

Mitch: 34", 31 1/2", 29 1/2, 38 1/4" Reds, 15" Spec
Willy Wonka: 31", 31", 38" Hoss PERSONAL RECORD, 30" Reds
Cap'n Josh: 27", 29" Reds, 17" Hoss Spec


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Great report and awesome catches man wish I could have gone with yall. It's great when a lure change works like magic. :thumbup:


Its a thing of beauty turns a decant day into a great one. Do U plan on fishing this weekend?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't take anymore of these big red pictures... they've put me in an unstable emotional state... "tears in my ears pad while laying on my back cryin over your photos"


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah Ill be fishing somewhere. Not sure when though. Let me know what your plans are.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

After waffle house, where did you luanch boat in Escambia river?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

spinfactor said:


> After waffle house, where did you luanch boat in Escambia river?


Archies:thumbsup:


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Is that on 90 next to Jims?


----------

